
This Ugly Ad Saved My Business - gk1
http://www.gkogan.co/blog/ugly-ad-saved-business/#
======
gingerlime
I think the most brilliant part was the sidebar ad that essentially 'lost' all
the space for one arrow. This void completely draws your attention.

The text on the sidebar was also quite clever in referencing itself.

To me, it mostly shows that clever and clear copy wins over nice graphics.

~~~
notahacker
It's not just the void: it's the fact the arrow points directly to the link in
the top banner ad.

It's also almost perfect for the audience: it's aimed at cartoonists where
intentionally crude stylings are usually intentional. (I doubt it would be
similarly effective if promoting SaaS or luxury travel, where it would look
jarringly out of place)

It also has a much higher proportion of screen real estate than the average
banner campaign and apparently little of visual interest to compete with it,
both of which are critical to its success.

~~~
gingerlime
yes, but the arrow is much more noticeable with this void. That's what I meant
to say.

I did want to mention that the visual style matches perfectly with the target
audience - cartoonists. That's a very good point.

I agree it's the perfect mix between content and style. For me it still boils
down primarily to great, simple copy.

------
programminggeek
Ugly ads are sort of known to do well. This is why those "one weird trick" ads
do so well. Also the weird sketches of people done in ms paint and junk. It's
about getting attention and clicks. And it works.

~~~
sogen
Ugly ads, long copy, many things still work.

If anyone is interested in learning more about marketing methods, get:

"Tested Advertising Methods" by Caples (be sure to get 4th edition or earlier
because later editions have LESS ads!)

~~~
thenomad
Tested Advertising Methods is great.

It's also worth checking out the book Ca$hvertising. Its marketing is exactly
as cringe-inducing as it sounds, but it has a lot of solid advice.

------
chton
The Lessons Learned is the most valuable here. The ugliness doesn't matter,
stand out and address your potential clients on their level.

------
thenomad
Yup. Ugly works extremely well.

I've personally made significant money from a very similar ad. Never
underestimate the power of MS Paint (or equivalent)!

